# ملف شامل لكل حسابات التهويه



## zanitty (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الهادى*​
* اولا الملفات لا اذكر من اين حصلت عليها فان كانت منقوله من شخص ما فارجو ان يسامحنى*

*الملف الاول اسمه Stair Press و هو يقوم بحسابات مروحه الضغط لبئر السلم *

*لتحميل الملف من هنا*

* الملف الثانى اسمه @S V all fans وهو يقوم بجميع حسابات التهويه فهو يقوم بحسابات المروحه اللازمه لسحب الدخان فى حاله حدوث الحرائق و كذلك يحسب مروحه ضغط بئر السلم و يحسب حسابات التهويه القائمه على حساب عدد مرات التغير و فيه ايضا ورقه لحسابات التهويه لغرفه المولد (Generator) و ورقه لحساب تهويه غرفه المحولات Transformer RM و بعد اذن صديقى و اخويا و حبيبى المهندس محمد ميك قمت فى هذا الملف بادراج ورقه لحسابات تهويه طابق جراج السيارات (Parking Ventilation) حتى يكون الملف شاملا *

* لتحميل الملف من هنا*


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 نوفمبر 2009)

حملت الملف ثم خرجت من الصفحة
ثم رجعت لكي ارفق لك رسالة شكر

شكرا 
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا على المجهود اخي زناتي
وكل عام وجميع اخواني في .....ملتقى المهندسين العرب ..... بالف خير اعاد الله عيد الاضحى المبارك علينا باليمن والخير انه على كل شئ قدير.
مع التقدير للجميع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانت في خير صحة انتم و الاهل و المسلمين و زادك الله من فضله و مشكور جدا على ما اهديتنا اليوم و هو موضوع لم اجد عنه اجابة لدي احد 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و رزقكم حجا مبرورا و علما موفورا


----------



## king601 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و رزقكم حجا مبرورا و علما موفورا


----------



## السيد زرد (26 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you gazak alla kl alkhyer


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و كل عام و المنتدى و جميع الأخوة بخير حال و عيد سعيد على أمتنا


----------



## الدكة (28 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ... جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد اشرف عبد الله (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا و لكم تحياتي و تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## مؤيد غازي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## مروان مثقال الكساس (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وزاد من علمك وتقواك


----------



## aamer_dad (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ربي يسلم يديك


----------



## eng_taha_a (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور على الملف


----------



## pora (5 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على الملفات ياباشا


----------



## moamar_1970 (5 يناير 2010)

لا استطيع معرفة رابط الملف كيف يمكن لي ان احمل الملف وشكرا للجميع مقدما ولصاحب الملف خاصة


----------



## mobsher (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فاروق2010 (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ياخي العزيز وجعل عونا للمسلمين وجعلنا جميعا ننفع بعضنا


----------



## omarjamain (5 يناير 2010)

مشكور وتسلم


----------



## فرجاني السعيد (5 يناير 2010)

ممكن ترفع لناالمرجع الذي تم عمل حسابات التهوية منه


----------



## majdy82 (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم و شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## ام سلسبيلا (27 فبراير 2010)

*حسابات التهوية*

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## zanitty (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لجميع الاخوه على كلماتهم الطيبه



moamar_1970 قال:


> لا استطيع معرفة رابط الملف كيف يمكن لي ان احمل الملف وشكرا للجميع مقدما ولصاحب الملف خاصة


اخى اضغط على كلمه هنا فى اول مشساركه و ستفتح لك رابط تحميل الملف


----------



## حامد الشعبي (28 فبراير 2010)

:15::15::15::15:يا بطل


----------



## waleed_ ghost (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود تيحامر (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خادم محمد (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## ibrahim1hj (5 مايو 2010)

Very great my coleague .This is realy a good file and easy to use , thank you very much.


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حيو الأسد (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## المهندس كرموس (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
 شكراً لهذا المجهود الجبار
نسئل من الله عموم الفائده


----------



## حيو الأسد (13 مايو 2010)

جزالك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حيو الأسد (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام محمد (13 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ع هالمجهود الرائع 
أخوك حسام


----------



## المنتسب (17 مايو 2010)

*شكرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## mohamedbadawy (6 يونيو 2010)

بصراحه الله يباركلك انا كنت بدور على النلف ده من زمان جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (8 يونيو 2010)

جميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جداجميل جدا


----------



## eng_mot (6 يوليو 2010)

حملت الملف ثم خرجت من الصفحة
ثم رجعت لكي ارفق لك رسالة شكر

شكرا 
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا على المجهود اخي زناتي
وكل عام وجميع اخواني في .....ملتقى المهندسين العرب ..... مع التقدير للجميع


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مع التقدير


----------



## فارس الاقصي (12 يوليو 2010)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## حسام محمد (16 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر الك يا معلم


----------



## الرشيد للتبريد (17 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً موضوع هام


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور


----------



## الهمكي (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## سيفاك (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على تعبك والله يسلمك


----------



## alibakor (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## goor20 (7 يناير 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## abdelrahim (7 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير وزاد من علمك وتقواك*


----------



## usamaawad40 (28 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين ياحلوين


----------



## goor20 (28 فبراير 2011)

thanx a lot


----------



## وائل البرعى (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng - mahmoud (1 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## اسلام عمار (22 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكرا بس ممكن الشرح خطوة خطوة وكدة تبقى اخر حلوة


----------



## برشلوني موت (22 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يا باش مهندس شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## thaeribrahem (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و رزقكم حجا مبرورا و علما موفورا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (22 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## nofal (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## midonagi (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير ولو انى ارجو شرح مكونات كل ملف وكيفيةاستخدامه


----------



## baraa harith (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aati badri (27 أغسطس 2011)

صديقى و اخويا و حبيبى المهندس محمد ميك
انت وصديقك في اعالي الجنان
مع الحبيب المصطفى
ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmadkhaled (18 ديسمبر 2011)

many thanks honey


----------



## امادوف (19 ديسمبر 2011)

tyslam ya 7lo


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدو عبدو (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## وائل البرعى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (6 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير *


----------



## menwacy (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً وجعل لكم من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا وبارك فيكم


----------



## بنت ليبية مهندسة (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرأ بارك الله فيك


----------



## الأمين حسن (25 فبراير 2012)

أولا جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ولكن نتائج الحسابات غير منطقية بالمره


----------



## حسام هندسة (25 فبراير 2012)

مفيد جدا شكرا


----------



## M.Ghareb (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطموني (6 أغسطس 2012)

رائع و الله يا زعيم
الله يبارك


----------



## محمد_86 (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (29 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا حقيقة انت فدتنا بهذا الموضوع كثيرا والذي لم نجد له جواب الا هنا جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## younis najjar (19 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عمر مجاهد (22 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر لك
اللهم يسرا له امره................


----------



## AHMADBHIT (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا عن الموضوع الرائع


----------



## drmady (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذي الفاضل ، واعتزر منك عن التقصير وقلة السؤال ولكنى اعرف انك تعلم الغربة وماتفعلة من تلاهي


----------



## eng.tamermosa (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ثانيا انت واحشنا بجد وانا بحب ادخل الملتقى علشانك


----------



## عباس غوبر (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا والله يبارك فيك


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (24 فبراير 2013)

*رد: ملف شامل لجميع حسابات التهويه*

مشكورررر


----------



## nofear2710 (24 فبراير 2013)

*رد: ملف شامل لجميع حسابات التهويه*

الله يبارك فيك ملف جميل وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## amerkz1977 (25 فبراير 2013)

*رد: ملف شامل لجميع حسابات التهويه*

شكرا


----------



## hikal007 (4 مارس 2013)

*رد: ملف شامل لجميع حسابات التهويه*

جزاك لله كل خير يا ريس زانيتى انت والرائع محمد ميك


----------



## eng.mhk (27 مايو 2013)

*رد: ملف شامل لجميع حسابات التهويه*

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالله مكى (29 مايو 2013)

*رد: ملف شامل لجميع حسابات التهويه*

كيف احمل وبيكون فين الرابط وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (22 مارس 2014)

جزيت خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## engkfa (8 يونيو 2014)

*رد: ملف شامل لجميع حسابات التهويه*

تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر أمام مشاركاتك المفيدة والقيمة .............. شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله لتقديم المزيد


----------



## سمراء عدن (12 أكتوبر 2014)

رائع جداً بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## خالد اللبودي (20 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر على هذه الملفات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا انت ومن بتصميمها ونتمنى التواصل
شكرأأأأأ


----------



## خالد اللبودي (20 نوفمبر 2014)

اخى عبدالله مكى دائما ماتجد الموضوع ورابط التحميل فى الصفحة الاولى للموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## خالد اللبودي (20 نوفمبر 2014)

اخى لتحميل اى موضوع فى المنتدى دائما تجده فى الصفحة اولى للمضوع وليس فى الردود على الموضوع


----------



## amjadt (20 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## Esabry (21 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا على هذا الملف


----------



## ashigalhoor (22 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير ....ما قصرت


----------



## mohamed elbanan (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بخصوص parking ventilation لو سمحت ممكن الكود الذى يوجد فيه هذى البيانلت


----------



## mohamed elbanan (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بخصوص parking ventilation لو سمحت ممكن الكود الذى يوجد فيه هذى البيانات​


----------



## zanitty (1 ديسمبر 2014)

mohamed elbanan قال:


> بخصوص parking ventilation لو سمحت ممكن الكود الذى يوجد فيه هذى البيانلت





mohamed elbanan قال:


> بخصوص parking ventilation لو سمحت ممكن الكود الذى يوجد فيه هذى البيانات​


مكتوب تحت جدول الحسابات


----------



## saadson (8 ديسمبر 2014)

تسلم ياباشمهندس على الملف الاكثر من رائع
بجد كملت الناقص


----------



## الزمن الجميل (19 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## eng-mb (4 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً و ربنا يجعل هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## corolla (4 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير
بس ممكن الشرح للشيت خطوة خطوة


----------



## احمد-1-1 (9 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود وجعله الله فى ميزان حناتك


----------



## hassan4ghaly (13 مايو 2015)

zanitty قال:


> *بسم الله الهادى*​
> * اولا الملفات لا اذكر من اين حصلت عليها فان كانت منقوله من شخص ما فارجو ان يسامحنى*
> 
> *الملف الاول اسمه Stair Press و هو يقوم بحسابات مروحه الضغط لبئر السلم *
> ...


:20:
تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## esameraboud (14 مايو 2015)

ملف رائع و لكن بالنسبة لعدد مرات تغيير الهواء للكراجات اربع مرات .... بس ممكن اعرف المرجع لهالرقم هدا؟؟
و اذا في مجال ارفاق الكود او طريقة الحساب


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (16 مايو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عوض بسيونى (20 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هافاك تو (26 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا يا باش مهندس


----------



## AHMADBHIT (27 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ضيعنا كثير في البحث والمهندس زانتتي رايحا من 2009 جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## meskif (28 مايو 2015)

الف شكر ملف رائع


----------



## hamadam (12 يونيو 2015)

thanks alot


----------



## almasa (13 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير

والله يعطيك العافية مهندس


----------



## thaer11 (14 يونيو 2015)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## AOUS110 (19 يونيو 2015)

thank you​


----------



## محمود12345678 (28 يونيو 2015)

مشكور استاذي الكريم


----------



## علاء1001 (9 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (10 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## adil mozan (10 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hamdy geneedy (11 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ghost man (14 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## engkafa81 (8 ديسمبر 2017)

احنا من دونك حنعمل ايه يا كبييير


----------

